# Red Monkey Roaster??



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Has anyone used this? Can't find out much about it.

http://www.redmonkeycoffee.co.uk/cart/indexframe.html?http://www.redmonkeycoffee.co.uk/cart/X1.html


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

The Francis Francis or the coffee?


----------



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't know how that happened. It's supposed to be the roasting machine on the "Home Roasting" tab.


----------



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Tries again

http://www.redmonkeycoffee.co.uk/cart/indexframe.html?http://www.redmonkeycoffee.co.uk/cart/home_roaster_coffee_uk.html


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

From that link it looks like it has only been out of stock for about 5 1/2 years...

Might pay to contact them before setting your heart on one at that price and being available now


----------



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha yeh. saw the date but thought it must have been a missprint. Couldn't believe that a website would be so far out of date. Funily enough I did drop them an email this morning, and guess what...I never got a reply. Guess I won't be ordering anything from Red Monkey then.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

What kind of roaster are you after? And what volume of beans would you roast at one time?


----------



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Haven't got much of a clue really. Usually drink 2 cups a day from the machine, I think 250gms at a time would be more than enough. Just bought a popcorn machine after reading the reviews, so hoping to try that in the next week or so.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

That's probably the easiest way to start and there are quite a few people using poppers. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Just a heads-up regarding a nice little home roaster that I am experimenting with at the moment. It is the FZ-RR-700 from Coffee-Tech Eng. Totally manual roasting over the stove (kitchen or camping) and capable of roasting around 200g batches. I'm looking at stocking them for the home roaster and using them for courses that I am working on. I'll probably post a blog about how it goes and other info will be on my website.







if you are interested.


----------

